# Naked Ravioli



## acerbicacid (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, has anyone any suggestion for good sauces for this please.

I was looking for something quick and easy for a starter and found this. Naked Ravioli Recipe - Italian First Course from Tuscan Cooking.    It was gorgeous, how had I not known about it for so long.

I did it with sage butter as my sage is growing like mad and then finished it with some crisp sage leaves.   For these I fried the leaves in oil for a couple of seconds until they were crisp but still retained the colour.

For the sage butter I melted some butter and waited until it was pale gold (beurre noisette) took off the heat then added chopped sage leaves, stirred so the sage wilted and then added some lemon juice.

If anyone tries it (although I expect it is not as new to you as it was to me and you already cook it) hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Janet H (Jun 11, 2013)

How decadent are you willing to be?

Cream, garlic, a little reggiano and some salt and pepper would be amazing....

Some simple pesto would be nice as well.

The ravioli 'dumpling" idea is really interesting - thanks for sharing


----------



## acerbicacid (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Janet, your suggestions sound really great, as they were so easy to make and were a success I can see them being often on the menu and ringing the changes with the sauces means (I hope) people don't get fed up with them.  

As to how decadent - I'd like to say decadent was my middle name but too old now


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 12, 2013)

Spinach, mushrooms and onion sa
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





utéed in olive oil and graded cheese.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 13, 2013)

That looks delicious Joey!


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 13, 2013)

How about an Alfredo sauce, with sauteed ground Italian or turkey sausage  and  mushrooms.


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 17, 2013)

mysterychef said:


> How about an Alfredo sauce, with sauteed ground Italian or turkey sausage  and  mushrooms.



''Good cooking is when things taste of what they are''                                      Curnosky Prince of Gastronomy


----------



## acerbicacid (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely suggestions, I hadn't thought of it as a main course, only a lightish (?) starter.   I loved the fact that I could have the filling without the pasta, not being a lover of actual pasta (sacrilege I know - sorry ).    Lots to try now.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2013)

acerbicacid said:


> Thank you all for your lovely suggestions, I hadn't thought of it as a main course, only a lightish (?) starter. I loved the fact that I could have the filling without the pasta, not being a lover of actual pasta (sacrilege I know - sorry ). Lots to try now.


 You might try my pink sauce over the ravioli!!!
kadesma


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi acerbicacid,

I would try them with a simple tomato and basil sauce, maybe with some chilli to spice them up a little.

Off-topic: I just came back from Kent, spent a week in Tonbridge. And I must say, Kent is a WONDERFUL place  And they make good wine there too


----------



## acerbicacid (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi kadesma, what is your pink sauce please?   Sounds intriguing 

Hi Luca, tomato, basil and chilli, some of my favourite flavours there.   Where can wine be discussed please (and Kent)?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 2, 2013)

acerbicacid said:


> ...
> Where can wine be discussed please (and Kent)?



Hi acerbicacid,

The Wine Cellar for the wine and Off Topic Discussions for Kent, I suppose


----------



## kadesma (Jul 2, 2013)

acerbicacid said:


> Hi kadesma, what is your pink sauce please? Sounds intriguing
> 
> Hi Luca, tomato, basil and chilli, some of my favourite flavours there. Where can wine be discussed please (and Kent)?


You can find my recipe for the pink sauce on here in the sauces .
I  put it up in June .
kades


----------



## Constance (Jul 2, 2013)

The best ravioli I've ever eaten was made by a grouchy old lady named Mary. She cooked it in chicken broth, then ladled a small amount of marinara sauce over it after it was in the bowl. It was NOT swimming in sauce. The ravioli was so lite and tender it practically floated to my mouth, dripping broth and red sauce down my shirt.


----------



## Addie (Jul 3, 2013)

Constance said:


> The best ravioli I've ever eaten was made by a grouchy old lady named Mary. She cooked it in chicken broth, then ladled a small amount of marinara sauce over it after it was in the bowl. It was NOT swimming in sauce. The ravioli was so lite and tender it practically floated to my mouth, dripping broth and red sauce down my shirt.


 
Any Italian I have ever know puts very little sauce on their pasta.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 4, 2013)

Addie said:


> Any Italian I have ever know puts very little sauce on their pasta.



There may be exceptions...


----------



## Addie (Jul 4, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> There may be exceptions...


 
This is true. I grew up in an Italian neighborhood. Every time I had supper at one of my girlfriend's house, the grandmother would put just a little sauce on the pasta, and the rest went into a big bowl with the meats in the middle of the table. But then there are the ones  who grab that big bowl first and load up with the sauce and a little more than their share of the meats. Usually, meatballs, sausages, a piece of pork, a piece of rolled and tied beef, etc. Mostly it was always the nonno that was fed first. And you can't forget the wine that was made down in the cellar last year. None for the kids. Milk for them.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 4, 2013)

Addie said:


> This is true. I grew up in an Italian neighborhood. Every time I had supper at one of my girlfriend's house, the grandmother would put just a little sauce on the pasta, and the rest went into a big bowl with the meats in the middle of the table. But then there are the ones  who grab that big bowl first and load up with the sauce and a little more than their share of the meats. Usually, meatballs, sausages, a piece of pork, a piece of rolled and tied beef, etc. Mostly it was always the nonno that was fed first. And you can't forget the wine that was made down in the cellar last year. None for the kids. Milk for them.



Beautiful.

Except for milk, in Italy we little ones just got water until we came of age for the wine. Which in my times could be anywhere between 6 years and 13 years old... 

Now I'm afraid they are all on artificial sodas, their little bodies and minds getting full of that schifezza.


----------

